# Dongfeng tractor Eagle DF354



## Ricky Simpson (2 d ago)

Tractor stopped pulling it’s like the 4WD is in neutral the 4WD shifter moves easily like it came unhooked it bout 2003 year any help would be appreciated thanks it’s a Eagle DF 354


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

I had a Dong fang hong...it was 2wd.
Great unit.

I'd look at where shifter connects to shaft....with luck you just sheared a roll pin.

Beyond that I can't help as mine is long gone..and there was no manual.
Did come with a Full crate of rebuild parts..rings ,bearings ,gaskets..etc


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Ricky, welcome to the forum.

Check your FWD shift linkage for a sheared shaft pin.


----------

